# i think this right section (remove hanes label)



## Egotistic (Aug 28, 2010)

i am trying to remove the label rather than label over it
the shirt is hanes 5250
thanks for the help
sorry if its a noob questions
thanks
daniel


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Is it tagless or is there a tag?


----------



## DaveG (Aug 3, 2009)

Hanes 5250 is an adult tagless s/s......


----------



## tiger24 (Jan 11, 2009)

tagless?!?!?!?!

you would have to screen or press a solid over the existing and then re-do your own label on it.
a lot of work and the result may feel pretty thick?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

You can't remove a tagless label. Like Andy says, you would have to screen over it.


----------



## Egotistic (Aug 28, 2010)

Ok thank you for the advice


----------



## astewart (Dec 21, 2009)

I believe it can be removed with a spot cleaning pressure gun like you would find in a screen printing shop for pinholes... labor intensive though.


----------

